# Tyabb Airshow 2004



## Heinz (Jun 20, 2007)

Where the hell is Tyabb you all ask 

Its a small town about 15-20kms from me. This place has a small airfield and house a mustang, 2 tiger moths and 3 harvards in their hangars. 

This was the first time I'd ever seen a spitfire fly and also the first and only time Australia's 7 flying mustangs were together. The big bonus was at the time the CA 13 Boomerang was then just flying again. And a Wirraway.
Wish we had a digital camera at the time obviously one roll of film can only go so far. 

Some pictures taken by my father and myself, they were on film and I scanned them so quality may look iffy. No where near as good as some of you guys!

thanks for looking,
Click to enlarge.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice shots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks guys, and that chopper in your sig adler is truly awesome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

Thankyou


----------

